# BIRMINGHAM | Sulzer | 90m | 26 fl | Pro



## RalphGuy (Mar 26, 2015)

*2018/09467/PA* 193 Camp Hill, Highgate, B12


Redevelopment of site with 480 homes, a hotel and flexible/commercial floorspace of 1,480 sqm in seven blocks ranging from 3 to 26 storeys. Also includes a 320sqm energy centre to provide heat and power for the development.


The application is by Eutopia Homes.


----------



## SMUK86 (Jun 30, 2017)

This is the Sulzer site, so it has come through quicker than expected! I was expecting H2 or 2020.

Can’t seem to find much on the applicant and there are 170 documents on the portal to trawl through! Good that it is mixed use though with another hotel in this part of the city.


----------



## joshwebb (Jan 6, 2010)

I can't find anything for this app. Is the 26 storey building mixed use?


----------



## RalphGuy (Mar 26, 2015)

Don't know Josh.


17 pages of documents to this app. About 10 Design and Access Statements.


----------



## Steldemetriou (May 8, 2005)

Ooh this is nice! Get it built.


----------



## RotatingMembrane (Feb 15, 2018)

Block A is a 90m resi tower. Blocks C, D and E are also resi, between 4 and 10 storeys. Block B is an 8 storey hotel, and blocks F and G are townhouses.


----------



## Brum Knows Best (Mar 9, 2007)

Would spend a lot of time waiting for the number 6 bus outside Sulzer, glade this is being redeveloped


----------



## Mosleyan (Nov 7, 2017)

Did we have any prior indication for this sit? Didn't expect anything for here, excellent news looking mint!

This, along with Lunar Rise will really enable smooth and flowing expansion of the city core towards the middle ring road. I love it.


----------



## ReissOmari (Sep 7, 2009)

Wish, this looks fantastic! Another stonker for Digbeth. Digbeth and the Gun Quater really showing positive signs for the City.


----------



## B78 (Dec 7, 2017)

The tower looks good, interested to see renders of the rest of the site. The walk from Town to the Blues will be unrecognisable in a decade.


----------



## Hasaandoo (Apr 13, 2018)

*193 Camp Hill | Highgate | Mixed-Use | 26 Fl | Proposed*

It really the Sulzer site?? That literally on the just of the round about what an amazing build it would be and a gateways into central Birmingham. Digbeth is changing!  the site is elevated so it going to look big


----------



## Brum Knows Best (Mar 9, 2007)

With Lunar and this, you have a nice little cluster in this area, now if someone was to buy and redevelop the safe storage site, you could build a tall curve building, would just add to this area


----------



## Mosleyan (Nov 7, 2017)

Looks like towers with stepped roof have become quite a thing in Brum. We've 103 Colmore Row, Snow Hill Wharf and now this.


----------



## jonfsnow (Dec 6, 2018)

This is beautiful, if we can do this high quality on the edge of the city centre, the sky must surely be the limit in the centre! Hopefully we'll see some more use and improvement at Bordesley station. I knew something was going on with this site but on first impressions has surpassed expectations!

Also the heights are staggered towards the city centre. If BCC knock this down to 10 floors I'll be livid

High density also surely makes sense near public transport like a train station too?


----------



## jonfsnow (Dec 6, 2018)

Open up the arches for some amenities along the viaduct, make the beautiful gothic church the centre of a new public space, this could be wonderful!

I wonder how this could be affected by the chord though?


----------



## Hasaandoo (Apr 13, 2018)

jonfsnow said:


> This is beautiful, if we can do this high quality on the edge of the city centre, the sky must surely be the limit in the centre! Hopefully we'll see some more use and improvement at Bordesley station. I knew something was going on with this site but on first impressions has surpassed expectations!
> 
> Also the heights are staggered towards the city centre. If BCC knock this down to 10 floors we need to stage a full blown revolutions because they are clueless
> 
> Height density also surely makes sense near public transport like a train station too?




Don’t think that be a problem with height hopefully, when they had there live stream about Connaught square they where all about we need more people living in the central Birmingham and Digbeth, I believe there where no objections so hopefully we don’t see no floor knocked down 90m here imagine what the skyline is going to look like  there also the citeron site being demolished at the moment, I believe it a court collab, what are we going to see there too


----------



## rockrocky (Aug 22, 2018)

jonfsnow said:


> This is beautiful, if we can do this high quality on the edge of the city centre, the sky must surely be the limit in the centre! Hopefully we'll see some more use and improvement at Bordesley station. I knew something was going on with this site but on first impressions has surpassed expectations!
> 
> *Also the heights are staggered towards the city centre. If BCC knock this down to 10 floors I'll be livid*
> 
> High density also surely makes sense near public transport like a train station too?


Surprisingly in the D&A documents it says that during pre-application meetings that BCC actually asked them to RAISE the height of the tower :nuts:



> The staggered design concept for the tower was supported by the BCC, although which element of the design is positioned the highest was requested to be reviewed. The placement of windows to the staggered sections of the design was also subject to comment, to be reviewed in light of reducing the bulkiness of the building’s western façade. *To improve proportions and emphasise the tower element, BCC wanted to see the height increased (the suggestion was an additional 3 storeys).* This would also have the advantage of making the project more distinct from the adjacent Lunar Rise scheme, and provide a balance across site


----------



## Hasaandoo (Apr 13, 2018)

*193 Camp Hill | Highgate | Mixed-Use | 26 Fl | Proposed*

Any chance for bordesley station to be in use once again?


----------



## jonfsnow (Dec 6, 2018)

rockrocky said:


> Surprisingly in the D&A documents it says that during pre-application meetings that BCC actually asked them to RAISE the height of the tower :nuts:


Just been going through it and saw this and thought, YESSSSSS good on them, they're getting it haha, more of the same please :banana:


----------



## 916646 (May 14, 2014)

Sulzer are having a meeting with Hale Architecture & Canmoor on Friday regarding their proposed Solihull site at Birmingham Business Park. They're taking one of the plots there. Should go through planning in the near future that


----------



## RalphGuy (Mar 26, 2015)

Okay, fair enough. Digbeth it is then.


----------



## Engels (Sep 28, 2005)

Love it.... now just need to see a few more starts


----------



## sefton66 (Sep 26, 2009)

:banana:


----------



## nigeman (Oct 3, 2007)

Stunned by this, way better than I was expecting. With the quite significant road height difference between the coach station and here (surely the equivalent of 6-7 floors), we are looking at a tower as tall as bank 2 if it sat by the coach station, that's an impressive landmark tower! 
Do have a concern when a web search doesn't come up with any previous developments by Eutopia Homes though, all I can find is company details for them working out of Exeter?? 
Assuming its all bona fida and this gets built, am I right in thinking the Digbeth metro route (no doubt to save money), now ends just outside Connaught Square and no longer Adderley Street? A couple of minutes walk, but Adderley Street would have served this development along with Lunar Rise you would think, surely this can be looked at again by metro alliance and BCC when such large investment is getting ploughed into the area?


----------



## RalphGuy (Mar 26, 2015)

nigeman said:


> Stunned by this, way better than I was expecting. With the quite significant road height difference between the coach station and here (surely the equivalent of 6-7 floors), we are looking at a tower as tall as bank 2 if it sat by the coach station, that's an impressive landmark tower!
> *Do have a concern when a web search doesn't come up with any previous developments by Eutopia Homes though, all I can find is company details for them working out of Exeter??*
> *Assuming its all bona fida and this gets built, am I right in thinking the Digbeth metro route (no doubt to save money), now ends just outside Connaught Square and no longer Adderley Street?* A couple of minutes walk, but Adderley Street would have served this development along with Lunar Rise you would think, surely this can be looked at again by metro alliance and BCC when such large investment is getting ploughed into the area?



I've tried not to let it bother me but it does concern me that I've never heard of Eutopia Homes although every business has got to start somewhere. We'll just have to wait and see but they certainly seem keen. The existing occupants aren't expected to move out for good while. Didn't think we'd see a planning app until next year.

Where are you getting this idea about the Metro nigeman? I thought it was continuing out to Small Heath, Bordesley Green and on to the Airport.


----------



## Engels (Sep 28, 2005)

Metro is being delivered in phases and the first phase of the eastbound route is Bull St to Digbeth via HS2. A later phase (or phases) will then take this through the eastern burbs to the airport


----------



## 916646 (May 14, 2014)

RalphGuy said:


> I've tried not to let it bother me but it does concern me that I've never heard of Eutopia Homes although every business has got to start somewhere. We'll just have to wait and see but they certainly seem keen. The existing occupants aren't expected to move out for good while. Didn't think we'd see a planning app until next year.
> 
> Where are you getting this idea about the Metro nigeman? I thought it was continuing out to Small Heath, Bordesley Green and on to the Airport.


I share the same concerns as Nigeman and yourself. I screamed speculator, but I want to be positive. They're a new company (18 months) but having researched their CEO, he seems to have left Essential Land LLP & Essential Living after many years there before forming this Eutopia company. One would hope he has made a few contacts in that time.


----------



## 882774 (May 13, 2004)

Looks legit.

https://www.propertyweek.com/news/t...-as-m3-restructures-developer/5089561.article

https://www.constructionnews.co.uk/...unders-exit-amid-restructure/10020443.article


----------



## RalphGuy (Mar 26, 2015)

Edit.

Apologies, I hadn't read Pep's post. Fingers crossed that this is legit.


----------



## LocalVernacular (May 30, 2013)

RalphGuy said:


> Okay, didn't realise that. Well, it seems people are referring to it as Digbeth but I'm going to be awkward and refer to it as Highgate or Bordesley. Who's with me on this. Let's start a revolution


I'm with you. Historically there's no way this is Digbeth. Digbeth ends at the Rea and then becomes Deritend. I'd say this is Bordesley but will have to check my history books, lol.

As the world gets smaller though, place-names evolve and it's becoming clear that this general area is becoming increasingly known as 'Digbeth'.


----------



## RalphGuy (Mar 26, 2015)

LocalVernacular said:


> I'm with you. Historically there's no way this is Digbeth. Digbeth ends at the Rea and then becomes Deritend. I'd say this is Bordesley but will have to check my history books, lol.
> 
> As the world gets smaller though, place-names evolve and it's becoming clear that this general area is becoming increasingly known as 'Digbeth'.



Totally agree LV. This is Bordesley or Highgate all day for me but as you say, Digbeth is expanding and swallowing all around it. Marketability will probably see this being presented as Digbeth when it is built. There should be a law against this sort of thing.

I actually think Bordesley Village should drop the Village because in no way is it an Urban Village which is what it was meant to be when it was redeveloped in the 90s.


----------



## 882774 (May 13, 2004)

LocalVernacular said:


> I'm with you. Historically there's no way this is Digbeth. Digbeth ends at the Rea and then becomes Deritend. I'd say this is Bordesley but will have to check my history books, lol.
> 
> As the world gets smaller though, place-names evolve and it's becoming clear that this general area is becoming increasingly known as 'Digbeth'.


Greater Digbeth please, move over Bham. :cheers:


----------



## Hasaandoo (Apr 13, 2018)

https://www.insidermedia.com/insider/midlands/26-storey-tower-and-hotel-planned-for-birmingham-site

Just an article from inside media 

26-storey tower and hotel planned for Birmingham site

Jon Robinson24 Jan 2019
26-storey tower and hotel planned for Birmingham site
Plans for almost 500 homes, a hotel and business space, complete with a 26-storey tower, in Birmingham have been published.

Eutopia Land is behind the bid for the site in Camp Hill, Highgate, which will feature 480 homes and 15,930 sq ft of flexible business and commercial space across seven new blocks.

The hotel would have 167 rooms while a total of 178 jobs would be created if Birmingham City Council approves the scheme in the coming months.



A document submitted to the authority on behalf of the applicant said: "The applicant Eutopia Land have worked with Birmingham City Council to bring forward proposals to transform the site at Camp Hill and create a new landmark development at this gateway to the City and the Digbeth Creative Quarter.

"The site is in a highly sustainable location, and the development will ensure that this brownfield site and the opportunities that it offers to the local area are maximised, offering a range of social, economic and environmental benefits.

"The development provides 480 new homes, with a range of house sizes and types offered including family housing.



"This will meet needs in the area and contribute to the challenging requirement for new homes to be delivered in Birmingham.

"It will also provide for greater diversity of uses and opportunity within the Digbeth area.

"Alongside significant opportunities for the promotion of the skills and training of the local workforce which will be offered by the development, provision of workspace on the site that will be affordable, and a hotel to meet identified demand in the area will further help to support the growth and success of these businesses and of the economy.



"In comparison to the existing poor quality buildings on the site, the high quality development proposed will enhance the site’s contribution to the local area and the setting of nearby heritage assets.

"New routes and connections will be delivered as part of the site, and the tall building at the north part of the site offers a landmark appropriate to this gateway to the city."


----------



## Evolution21 (Oct 10, 2018)

A great 'gateway' tower into the city centre


----------



## Bham123 (Dec 24, 2018)

The tower looks awesome not bad height also at 90m but if they can make bang on 100m that would be a bonus. Digbeth soon will have a good few towers.


----------



## Kingsheathen (Jan 17, 2012)

Can any train enthusiasts confirm this won’t interfere with the proposed Camp Hill viaduct that will allow trains to travel between Kings Heath and Moore Street?


----------



## WarwickDan (Dec 22, 2016)

Bham123 said:


> The tower looks awesome not bad height also at 90m but if they can make bang on 100m that would be a bonus. Digbeth soon will have a good few towers.




Would 10m really make any difference though? This oozes quality and I'd rather see this built in its current guise than they arbitrarily add on a few more floors and value engineer it accordingly. Personally, I just want to see spades in the ground in Digbeth now. The overall regeneration around Southside/Digbeth is simply staggering and, hopefully, we will be lucky enough to witness it. Sooner rather than later.


----------



## Billsmothers (Apr 24, 2015)

Kingsheathen said:


> Can any train enthusiasts confirm this won’t interfere with the proposed Camp Hill viaduct that will allow trains to travel between Kings Heath and Moore Street?


Hi, train enthusiast here. I can confirm that it won't interfere with the Camp Hill (or Bordesley) chords, as we like to call them.

They're quite difficult to visualise, but will consist of two short double-track lines which leave the Camp Hill line north and south of the bridge where it crosses over the Moor Street lines and curve tightly (while also descending quite steeply) to come together on the left hand side (travelling into town) of the viaduct.

Fortunately the viaduct at this point is very wide, making room for these new tracks. The only downside is that it will erase Bordesley station.


----------



## astropa (Jan 13, 2019)

WarwickDan said:


> Would 10m really make any difference though? This oozes quality and I'd rather see this built in its current guise than they arbitrarily add on a few more floors and value engineer it accordingly. Personally, I just want to see spades in the ground in Digbeth now. The overall regeneration around Southside/Digbeth is simply staggering and, hopefully, we will be lucky enough to witness it. Sooner rather than later.


The town planners have already requested that the tower was made taller to look more sleek, so you have already had the height increase. 

I’ve also read that there is a possibility of a new Bordesley station south of here the current station on the actually camp hill line.


----------



## RalphGuy (Mar 26, 2015)

astropa said:


> The town planners have already requested that the tower was made taller to look more sleek, so you have already had the height increase.
> 
> *I’ve also read that there is a possibility of a new Bordesley station south of here the current station on the actually camp hill line.*




If true, that's excellent news. Where did you read it? Have you got a link?


----------



## Brummigrant (Apr 10, 2018)

They just need to revise plans and bring them a bit further from the new chord tracks IMO.


----------



## demtingzdere (Mar 21, 2014)

I like it, bit late to the party but just seen it.


----------



## fruit&nut (Jul 18, 2006)

jonfsnow said:


> Might be an issue with this. There's a campaign to object to this development on twitter on the basis that it's construction will mean that the chord cannot be built to connect the line that will pass through the new Kings Heath, Moseley and Hazelwell station to Moor Street.


Surely there aren’t people campaigning on Social media with ill-informed and incorrect arguments. Heaven forbid.....




Billsmothers said:


> Hi, train enthusiast here. I can confirm that it won't interfere with the Camp Hill (or Bordesley) chords, as we like to call them.
> 
> They're quite difficult to visualise, but will consist of two short double-track lines which leave the Camp Hill line north and south of the bridge where it crosses over the Moor Street lines and curve tightly (while also descending quite steeply) to come together on the left hand side (travelling into town) of the viaduct.
> 
> Fortunately the viaduct at this point is very wide, making room for these new tracks. The only downside is that it will erase Bordesley station.


----------



## Billsmothers (Apr 24, 2015)

Guilbert53 said:


> Sulzer by Guilbert53, on Flickr
> .


It's a bit difficult to envisage exactly how the new chords will fit into this view. We know they will erase the existing Bordesley station, but it's not so clear how they will relate to the bridge over the ring road.

My guess is that the southern chord (ie heading towards Moseley and Kings Heath) will leave the viaduct just before the bridge and curve sharply to the right, taking up the small triangular space conveniently marked out in this view at the top right corner of the development site. It should easily be possible to accommodate this within the new development.

The northern chord (ie heading towards Tamworth), will similarly leave the viaduct just before the bridge and curve sharply left over the ring road. Both chords will, of course, be rising steeply as they head towards their respective junctions with the Camp Hill line.

One thing which makes this particularly difficult to envisage is that the two main tracks shown in this existing view will disappear under the chords as they descend and come together on the approach to Moor Street. The Solihull/Stratford lines will be moved to the east of the viaduct, where they will pass under the northern chord.

I think the impact of the new development on the chords would be so minimal that it hardly seems to warrant a campaign. In any case, the Midlands Rail Hub is a crucial transport project for the city, so if I've misinterpreted this and it really would prevent the chords going ahead it seems inconceivable that BCC would grant planning permission.


----------



## Brummigrant (Apr 10, 2018)

I've put in a comment saying that they should consider any impact to the Camp Hill Chords delivery. At least then they'll have to double check and it won't be inadvertently missed.


----------



## astropa (Jan 13, 2019)

Im not even sure that the Camp Hill Chords have received approval or funding. Im aware that they were talked about and that there is a desire that trains originating in Hereford would start to use Moor Street station via the camp hill line and that trains originating in Leicester and Nottingham would also use Moor street by going past the back of St Andrews. The new stations that are to be built on the Camp Hill line are being built in 2020 for services to start in 2021, but these three new stations will be new stops on the Droitwich service and will still terminate and New Street.


----------



## RalphGuy (Mar 26, 2015)

I still hope that if and when they come to build this, they use the address Bordesley.




Guilbert53 said:


> Took a walk up to the Sulzer site for this development today, Monday 11th February 2019. Took a few photos of the area, see below.
> 
> The whole site is currently used by Sulzer. I spoke to someone there and they said they are not likely to move out for about a year. They are moving to the Birmingham Business Park near the airport.
> 
> ...


----------



## 916646 (May 14, 2014)

http://eplanning.idox.birmingham.go...s?identifier=Planning&reference=2018/09467/PA

Few tweaks to the smaller blocks and the energy centre looks to have been relocated. Check the d&a addendum on Page 5 & the cover letter accompanying amended plans on Pg.4

Indicative phasing plan.


----------



## Hasaandoo (Apr 13, 2018)

Is there any start date for this? When do we expect Sulzer to move?


----------



## 916646 (May 14, 2014)

Hasaandoo said:


> Is there any start date for this? When do we expect Sulzer to move?


Hasn't even gone to committee yet. They'll move when their Birmingham Business Park one is up and running, I suppose. It recieved planning approval earlier this year. 

Canmoor, who purchased BBP don't mess about, along with Blackrock. Spec developments springing up there at the mo. This one has an occupier & is one to look out for


----------



## sefton66 (Sep 26, 2009)

The Birmingham business park unit is approved its by the entrance from memory so will be quite obvious when it does start - I’m usually there every so often so will update when movement


----------



## DBadger (Mar 27, 2012)

Hmm. Thinking about it, what are the chances this is just an imaginary scheme to bump up the site's value for when it's inevitably CPO'd for the Camp Hill chords?


----------



## sefton66 (Sep 26, 2009)

BUMP

sulzers new unit at Birmingham business Park has started on site


----------



## Hasaandoo (Apr 13, 2018)

*BIRMINGHAM | Sulzer | Camp Hill | Mixed-Use | 26fl | 90m | Prop.*

Just looking at the planning app there been a lot of little parts amended from the design not sure if this is normal or not 

Here the link to the planning doc 

http://eplanning.idox.birmingham.go...s?identifier=Planning&reference=2018/09467/PA


----------



## sefton66 (Sep 26, 2009)

Sulzer due to vacate in March 2020

Application Details
Application Number2019/05434/PA
Application TypeDemolition Determination 
Site Address193 Camp Hill Birmingham B12 0JJ 
ProposalApplication for a prior notification for the proposed demolition of existing buildings


----------



## 916646 (May 14, 2014)

April 2020 demolition it is then


----------



## sefton66 (Sep 26, 2009)

Underground tanks being dug into position on the new site at Birmingham business park so in full swing now


----------



## 916646 (May 14, 2014)

sefton66 said:


> Underground tanks being dug into position on the new site at Birmingham business park so in full swing now


Absolutely. Took a load of pics of it yesterday. Load of groundworks being undertaken simultaneously. Something like 6 or so diggers on site

EDIT: Pics on the Big Shed Thread


----------



## 916646 (May 14, 2014)

http://eplanning.idox.birmingham.gov.uk/publisher/mvc/listDocuments?identifier=Planning&reference=2018/09467/PA

Viability Appraisal document now online ^^


----------



## Hasaandoo (Apr 13, 2018)

PerpetualBrum said:


> http://eplanning.idox.birmingham.go...s?identifier=Planning&reference=2018/09467/PA
> 
> 
> 
> Viability Appraisal document now online ^^




Wow they have already sold????


----------

